# Crying cockapoo



## Jessie Chloe (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello Chloe here,
Six days ago we brought our golden cockapoo puppy Jessie home.
Jessie has been the perfect little puppy until bedtime, she starts acting up.
We have a crate for her to sleep in but every time she is left alone during the night she begins to whine and bark nonstop.
The first night she didn't sleep much which is expected as she has been taken away from the litter but the whining and barking has been constant for the past six nights and only stops when I sleep down beside her. 
I'm wondering does anyone have any tips to help my little puppy to settle down and sleep during the night? Everyone is very tired from no sleep and want her to settle into her new home.
Thanks in advance : )


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When we got Molly I had her in a tiny crate as she was only 3 lbs. I put it on my nightstand so she was right beside me. If she whimpered I would put my finger in the door and she would lick it and quiet down. She knew she wasn't alone so it comforted her. If she got really loud I knew she had to go pee or poo so I would take her out she would do her job and I would put her back in. 

We were very lucky the first night she whimpered quite a bit but the second night she went to bed at 10pm and woke up at about 3 to go to the bathroom and then slept til 8am. I kept up that routine and she slept through the night since we have had her. 

As she got bigger her crate moved at the foot of the bed now but she sleeps through the night and not a peep but she is 8 months now.

It's good to keep the crate small enough that they can sit, stand and lie down comfortably if it's too big they will go potty in it. I had a comfort toy in there too. I had slept with it for a week before we got her to put my scent on it sounds dumb but that toy is still in her crate now

That is what worked for me but lots of people on here have other advice sometimes it's trial and error. Good luck with your puppy you will find something that works for you!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Try her in your room at night. Plenty of us start off that way, it doesn't mean she will be there forever. She is used to cuddljng up with her litter mates at night and is lonely. Once she has got used to life without them she should be OK.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She just wants her new mommy x


----------



## Jessie Chloe (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for feedback
We have got her a smaller crate that is perfect for her size right now. 
We also have a comfort toy in her crate that has our scent on it.
Tonight is the first night we have her upstairs, we couldn't handle another night of howling, fingers crossed we get through the night as so far she has been fast asleep : )


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Good luck 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh bless her, she wants to be with her mommy. I had George next to my bed from night one I penned him up in the alcove so he was near, as Harry has slept upstairs with us in his own bed since we lost his brother Bertie a year before we got George as we did'nt want him to be on his own downstairs. I did say to OH that when we got George they could both stay downstairs, with George in a crate, but OH said no. It worked well for us as he only wee weed twice in the night on the first night. I did try and make him stay in his own bed but who can resist a sleepy puppy who woke up around 3-4 am and want to get in bed with you. I would sneek him in without OH knowing haha so now guess where George sleeps little love would not have it any other way with my boys. Good luck with Jessie


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Please let us know how you get on with your new routine. I get my puppy on Friday and I am trying to get as much advise as possible!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How did you get on Chloe ???


----------



## Jessie Chloe (Jun 29, 2013)

Last night she slept in her crate which was outside my bedroom (door open) from 12 to 8am, it was great to finally have sleep. We are going to move her halfway downstairs in a few days and hopefully downstairs in a week. We have tried during the day for her to spend a half hour in the room we want her to finally sleep in. She howls constantly but I'm going to get a kong? tomorrow and try to get her distracted in the room by that. Polly make sure you get lots of sleep before Friday : )


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds very positive, good luck with your kong x


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you tried carrying her to her crate during the day when she has a nap but leave the door open so she can get out when she wakes up just so she gets used to her crate.


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Jessie Chloe said:


> Last night she slept in her crate which was outside my bedroom (door open) from 12 to 8am, it was great to finally have sleep. We are going to move her halfway downstairs in a few days and hopefully downstairs in a week. We have tried during the day for her to spend a half hour in the room we want her to finally sleep in. She howls constantly but I'm going to get a kong? tomorrow and try to get her distracted in the room by that. Polly make sure you get lots of sleep before Friday : )


Oh I will great advise...  I really hope that we don't have to give in and take her into our room however I can imagine we won't be so strong when we actually get down to it! Let me know how you get on with the gradual moving away from the bedroom.


----------



## Daisydaisy (Jul 4, 2013)

Daisy had some problems with this at first. The thing that settled her down the most was an app I downloaded on my phone that played a heartbeat. One of my friends had suggested a clicking clock, but I found the app worked best. I also did the nightstand thing for the first week. Now her crate is on the floor next to my bed, but I'll probably always keep it there. I heard dogs like to sleep near their pack. 

Hope things have been better.


----------

